# FS - 10 Gal Shrimp breeding set up



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi All

Due to some personal matters I have to slowly shut down my tanks. unfortunately the one that had to go first would be my Shrimp tank. I have breed a lot of shrimp with this setup and im sad to see it go.

Everything including some live stock all for 100

2 pcs of drift wood (1 of which is already nicely covered in moss. and other shrimp friendly low tech plants. ) ( has fissidens, some weeping, mixed with java moss. Anubias nana petite, along with alot of Narrow leaf java ferns ( about 2 good portions worth, currently has about 20-30 leaves)

Shrimp ready substrate, with all the neccessary foura and fauna needed to breed shrimp

some Crypts. (Wendtii and Parva)

Also comes with a 24 W Sunblaster T5HO with reflector on a glass top.

1 HOB filter with Media and sponge prefilter (shrimplet safe)

Livestock About 10 Blue pearls or some other shrimp i have...

Kindly send me a pm if interested.










Thanks

also open to parting out.


----------



## theinnkeeper (Sep 12, 2011)

sucks you have to shut down the tanks.


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

yep man it sucks... 

just need to take care of some other important things right now at the moment. hopefully when the dust settles... i would have the time and resources to get back at it again


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Stone.... WHAT????? I hope everything is OK.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

hey stuart... im fine... thanks for the concern...  its just that i have to take care of some stuff. for the time being... thats why i need to slowly shut down some of my tanks


----------



## Shiyuu (Apr 9, 2011)

Man... really sux to hear that... 
May I ask what size the light you are using? Is it the 24inch one?


----------



## icy.bing (Jun 19, 2010)

o my blue pearls =(

hope they go to a good home.


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

Shiyuu yes that is a 24 incher 241 t5ho its great for growing plants


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

its always sux to shut down tanks. i gotta shut down a few myself. gl on sale


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

Icy.bing, i do hope they go to a good home... they were pretty nice and blue for blue pearls not to mention quite prolific. i got 4 berried ones already that are ready to pop. ... anyone who picks these up will have them shirmplets in no time at all


----------



## jkam (Apr 21, 2010)

Willing to part the shrimp?


----------



## liquid_krystale (Dec 13, 2011)

That looks like a nice setup. 

Too bad you're shutting down your shrimp tanks...hope you're ok.


----------



## icy.bing (Jun 19, 2010)

stonedaquarium said:


> Icy.bing, i do hope they go to a good home... they were pretty nice and blue for blue pearls not to mention quite prolific. i got 4 berried ones already that are ready to pop. ... anyone who picks these up will have them shirmplets in no time at all


well, i hope everything work out w/ you ~~~


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

jkam said:


> Willing to part the shrimp?


yep im open to part the shrimp... send me a pm and we can further discus..


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

driftwood with ferns, anubias, and moss pending... 

bump to the top


----------



## fxbillie (Dec 12, 2010)

Is the setup good for CRS breeding? Have you tried on CRS?


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

Hey william, i have a separate CRS colony going... yep i had CRS in there once... but separate them to a CRS only tank... they bred and grew better


----------

